# Marketplace Messaging



## noreenkate (Mar 22, 2022)

Not sure what I am doing wrong but I responded to a couple of ads in the market place…2 went successfully through to my email and  one Ireceived an email from tug to login and respond to message- when I do there is nothing there?

am I missing a step?  Is it an iPad thing?

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2022)

sending a message through an ad in the marketplace stores the sent message on the ad itself for the owner to read/view it upon their next login.  replies to your sent messages will come DIRECTLY from the tug member who posted the ad.  an email notification that they have received a message is sent to them instantly.  the actual message itself is NOT sent via email, because its far too often lost in spam.  

you do not have any current active ads I see, so there would be no way for you to receive any messages thru an ad.


----------



## noreenkate (Mar 22, 2022)

thanks- @TUGBrian 

someday I will get the hang of this


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 22, 2022)

we try to make it easy, but needed to ensure that messages sent thru the marketplace were always received and that simply didn't happen when we attempt to "forward" the message via email.

heck many times the notification email that a message was sent gets put in spam and the member never sees it, so we go an extra step and send a completely separate reminder every Monday morning to anyone who has an unread message in the marketplace!


----------

